# Angelfish and pearl gouramis?



## Shrimplett

So I have a young koi angelfish in a 40 gallon with rainbows, rams, rasboras, and otocinclus. I am going to upgrade to at least a 55 gallon and am going to change my stocking list. I was thinking maybe this: 

1 angelfish
3 pearl gourami 
15-20 cardinal tetra
1 GBR
1 albino BN pleco 
olive nerite snails

The only thing I am unsure about is the gourami and angel. I have read that pearls are usually fine with angels. I just don't want my angel to chase the gourami. My angel chases my rainbows in the morning because he wants food. He makes physical contact, but my bows don't take it to hard. I don't really want him to do that to the gouramis. I think in the morning he is just being a butt head. He is not agressive when he gets food and lets everybody get there share. He singles my rainbows out in the morning, but will sometimes chase my ram. I think maybe my bows are to active for him, but I also think that he is just a jerk sometimes. He is fine with them though as the afternoon roles around. What do you guys think? He only really chases my bows. It might be because they are more active/fast and it makes him more agressive to them. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Shrimplett

Ok, so one guy I am talking to said he does not like to mix the two. He has personal experance with them fighting during the mating season, and one of the gouromi died because of it. It sounds like he had both angels and gouramis breeding at the same time though. I do see how that would be a problem, but I only have one angel. I don't think it would be as much of a problem with my angel not breeding. What do you guys think? Will they be fine?


----------



## Zapins

I don't think it will be a problem, as you say they won't be breeding. The way I see it they both have long fins and know how to respect each other.

I worry about the cardinals and the angel though. I tried that a while back with larger angel fish and they eventually ate the cardinals. I later found out that they are a natural food of angel fish in the wild. So... you may have issues when the angel fish reaches adulthood.


----------



## Shrimplett

YAY!!!! That's what I wanted to hear! I was thinking about getting 1 male and 2 female gourami. Does that work? Ya, I thought if I got the pearls I would do the cardinals to add a splash of color. I also thought of rummys, but I think I need something colorfull. I have heard that if the cardinals are large enough then the angels uselly can't eat them. Is that right? I could look for another slightly larger tetra species too. Also, I thought that neons were mainly the food source of wild angels? They are all from the same river though, so..........


----------



## Shrimplett

Anybody else?


----------



## Shrimplett

What size tank would I need for this stocking list?

1 angelfish
3 banded rainbows
3 pearl gourami 
15-20 cardinal tetra
1 GBR
1 albino BN pleco 
olive nerite snails

I know if I had 5 banded rainbows I would need around a 75 gallon.


----------



## houseofcards

Forget the '1' Angel. Fish like that shouldn't be alone and they don't look good by themselves. You really need a very tank and get a bunch and then see which one's pair off, otherwise even if you got two one would most likely bully the other one. Once the Angel get's big it will look out of place in that size tank. If your breeding Angels in a bare tank that's a different story, but once you plant it and put hardscape it's not very appealing.


----------



## Shrimplett

Why do you say they should not be alone? I have seen lone angles many times. Also I don't want a pair, that's why I got 1. I see the angel being the main attraction in the tank.


----------



## Yo-han

Because they are schooling fish. Would you keep one cardinal alone. Its not impossible, but it won't like it. Taking two isn't an option either like houseofcards said. So taking 5-6 would be the minimum, and you'll need at least a 100G tank for that.

About the combi with the gourami's, they both are territorial fish competing for the middle layer. They need to be on their guard all the time, making life very stressful so I wouldn't recommend it.

It would be better to find a nice new home for the angel and get another GBR


----------



## Zapins

Hmm, I agree that they don't like being alone but you don't need a 100g tank for 5-6 angels.

I have 9 adults and about 10 semi-adults in my 90g tank and they definitely are not too big for it. Just make sure you do enough water changes to keep the nitrates and organics low.

5-6 could fit in a 55g tank, though I really don't have high hopes for the cardinals living long no matter how big they are.


----------



## Shrimplett

So do you think he will be fine by himself? I do understand how they would like company, most fish do. I just dont really want pairs that much, but I also dont know if I want a tank full of angels. Thats why I got one. I am also a person who reads on a fish before I buy, and I read that you should have 1 or 5-6 to prevent agression. Lets say I got 5 more angels (and I am not saying that I am for sure), could I keep my Bows, a smaller school of tetras, a BN pleco and my ram with them? If my ram cant be with them then I dont know if I will do that. 

PS. This is kind of stupid that I forgot this, but in my stocking list I also ment to type in that I was going to get 8 stebra cories to. I dont have to have these though.


----------



## flwrbed

In a 55 I would put in 4-6 angels, A "bishynose"pleco, 10-12 cardinals and 5-6 cories.

Once a week large water change and you will be in great shape. If you do get a pair of angels, sell them and go buy a couple more adults and enjoy the tank. 

I would skip the gourami. They have always picked on other fish in my tanks. But maybe they will be nice for you.


----------



## Shrimplett

Thanks for answering my question. I think I might just skip that idea though. Its another option though.


----------



## Shrimplett

Ok.... So I have an idea that might work for me and my angel. There is a 75 gallon in my area that a person is selling for $80. Unforchanitly it's just the tank and nothing else, so it would be a while before I would have it setup. I was thinking if I got the tank I would do this stocking list:

5-6 angels
5 banded rainbowfish
20 cardinal tetras
1 BN pleco
1 GBR
8 Sterbra cories
Olive nerite snails

Does this work? I am a little concerned about so many angels in a community tank. Should I be worried about that? I just don't want the angels to be a threat to anything. If I did put 5-6 angels in the tank I would do what FLWRBED said. I would buy angels and if they paired sell the pair and get more angels. There is just a couple of problems. 

1. My angel has been by himself for about 6 months, and I am not sure how he would take to new "friends". 

2. I have no idea were I would get adult angels in my area. If a pair formed and I sold them could I just get some smaller angels? Or would that be a problem?


PS. If you guys can think of another pretty tetra that is compatible with all this please say.


----------



## Shrimplett

Anybody? I am getting the 75 gallon just so you know.


----------



## Zapins

Your plans should work. Angels don't bother other fish when all together in a larger group. Especially fish that don't occupy the same zone as they do in the water. Rainbows are at the top, cories and the pleco at the bottom and the angels in the middle.

The 1 GBR in the middle zone shouldn't cause too many problems, but if it does just cross that bridge when you come to it.

Honestly, I don't think it would be a problem if the angels paired up anyway. Mine pair up all the time and lay eggs all over the place a few times a week. They try defend their eggs but with so many other angels in the tank they rarely last long enough to hatch, and they don't really hurt any fish only chase them away. A 75 should be plenty big enough to house a breeding pair of angels or even two.


----------



## Shrimplett

So does it matter if I by the rest of the angels as juvinals? Also if an angel died for some reason could I add a juvinal angel with the adults? A guy is telling me that 1 male and 4 females would be best. He also said to buy them as adults. I don't really want to buy adult fish as I like to let/watch the baby's grow up. If a pair formed I would just probably keep them.


----------



## Shrimplett

Ok, I think I have worked everything out with that guy. So you can just ingnore my last post.


----------



## Shrimplett

Hey, guys! So I know what I am going to do for stocking my 75 gallon: 

5 angelfish
5 banded rainbows
12 Congo tetras
1 GBR
1 BN pleco
10 Sterba cories

What do you guys think?


----------

